# Greg's attempt to dream again



## sig

After 2 previous attempts to get tank with reasonable quality, I finally ordered form Miracles 150G tank 72x27x19H. No scratches, no bubbles in the joins, panels are leveled, silicon job is perfect. Despite edges not grounded, the polishing is perfect and I do not need to use sandpaper to polish it, like in previous attempts.

This tank looks like the custom tank, but by my request it was made from the standard stock tank 150G - 72x18x27H. 
27" high is not good for my short hands and 18" depth is not enough for the reef tank.
I just asked to put 27" panel on the bottom when they will assembly "standard tank" and cut all other panels to 18". 
I was told that they will not be able to put commercial quality trim on the top.
I did not want trim on the top and I also did not want rimless. Derek offered me to make Eurobrace from the pieces left over, after they will cut 3 remaining 27" panels to 18".
I did not argue, since I liked the idea. 
Overflow box made by myself ($25)
Hangers for the light are electrician pipe from Homedepot ($10)
Rent the tool to bend pipes ($15). I screwed 2 pipes before I made 2 symmetric pieces, since I had no clue how to use this tool.

and finally here we go













*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

Drooling


----------



## Windowlicka

Fill it already!!


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> Fill it already!!


it was. I just emptied it to attach overflow box. Can not wait until Sunday .. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

sig said:


> it was. I just emptied it to attach overflow box. Can not wait until Sunday ..


Fill it again!

... And leave it filled, this time!!


----------



## altcharacter

You should have bought a bigger tank!!! Ha...joking

I really need to come see this tank it looks amazing Greg!
The idea with the eurobrace and the trim is an amazing idea and it looks like pure sex.

If James Brown and Angelina Jolie had sex and had a baby....this is what it would look like. Nothing but pure sexyness.

PM when you're ready to sell this one!!! =P


----------



## explor3r

Im glad your dream come tru my friend Greg, I saw the tank and is really nice and well done. Im so jelous in a good way that I might move to Gregs basement just to sit and stare at it. Congratssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Flexin5

beautiful tank, i really like the dimentions.


----------



## RevoBuda

Stunning..!


----------



## Tropicana

carmenh said:


> Drooling


Also... Drooollingg... Mmmm.... looks so good...


----------



## TypeZERO

That's one sexy tank you got there Greg!


----------



## Chris S

Your wife truly loves you Greg.


----------



## sig

Chris S said:


> Your wife truly loves you Greg.


I know, but more important, she loves this tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT

Congrats Greg. I told you the Miracles tanks are worth every penny.

I see its in the living room so just curious if you're going with the Herbie or Bean Animal method?
--
Paul


----------



## sig

Y2KGT said:


> Congrats Greg. I told you the Miracles tanks are worth every penny.
> 
> I see its in the living room so just curious if you're going with the Herbie or Bean Animal method?
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul, I remember and you were right. it is the same as to compare 20 years old Toyota and new Mercedes.
This is not future place for this tank. I just put it for now in perpendicular to the beams for time being. It is going to replace old tank, but also in the living room

I will use Durso overflow (probably it is the same as Herbie). I made this type in 3 tanks and all were dead silent. You sit 2' from the tank and hear nothing (but do not forget that my sump is in the basement)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson

Very nice tank congrats


----------



## altcharacter

So Greg, is the whole tank going to be just GSP and Xenia?


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> So Greg, is the whole tank going to be just GSP and Xenia?


I even do not know what to answer to this  question

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man

Sexy tank.

I'll have to come over now!


----------



## rburns24

As someone else said, I'm jealous, but in a good way. Great dimensions. Best of luck in setting it up.


----------



## Chromey

Well done Greg, You did the right thing by not settling with that mish mash of a tank from that other maker whos name will never be said in my house again.

Did you figure out what your going to do with the lighting?

AND I have extra GSP and pulsing xenia when your ready.


----------



## altcharacter

Once the tank is up and running I think we should all donate GSP and xenia to greg.


----------



## 50seven

Awesome, Gregory!!!!

You will be very happy with that new tank, what a great shape and size! Once it's all set up, I'll have to come over for a visit. 

And I've got lots of GSP and xenia if you need it 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcasa

Chromey said:


> Well done Greg, You did the right thing by not settling with that mish mash of a tank from that other maker whos name will never be said in my house again.


Amen to that tank.
Very good news, Greg, for returning that tank. It took brass balls to backtrack from a plan and delay it, but you sound so much more excited with this tank than you did with the other one. Enjoy this journey!


----------



## altcharacter

I agree Rick about the tank. It took alot of guts to be able to stand up to a person to tell them that their product is wrong. It's also a show of experience on Greg's part to say that he wanted the tank a certain way. There are so many of us that wouldn't know what to look for.

Greg, if you need help give me a shout


----------



## sig

This is first image from yesterday. Light is 12" above water and coverage looks not bad for now. It took 10 hours to move. water is still not clean yet sand)



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

50seven said:


> Awesome, Gregory!!!!
> 
> You will be very happy with that new tank, what a great shape and size! Once it's all set up, I'll have to come over for a visit.
> 
> And I've got lots of GSP and xenia if you need it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


you always welcome, but without GSP and xenia. Actually, id you are planing to visit Alex, I am 5 minutes from him

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

sig said:


> id you are planing to visit Alex, I am 5 minutes from him


That's a dangerous place to live, especially with so much room in the new tank. 
Looks great Greg, slick dimensions!


----------



## Rappyfly

Wow. Very nice setup Greg.


----------



## sig

*few more images with the clear water*





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Greg, the tank looks amazing my friend! I can't believe how stunning this looks. I only have a few comments to make though.....don't add anymore LR into the tank, I like the way this looks. For some reason it looks more natural this way. Also, I think you need more GSP....like Alot of it!!!!


----------



## Kooka

Sick tank, love the dimensions of it. Hows the light working out for you Greg? Looks very "windexy" but it could be the camera. 

Great 'scape as well.


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Greg, the tank looks amazing my friend! I can't believe how stunning this looks. I only have a few comments to make though.....don't add anymore LR into the tank, I like the way this looks. For some reason it looks more natural this way. Also, I think you need more GSP....like Alot of it!!!!


all GSP was wasted  There is ~ 200lbs of LR. no more

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Kooka said:


> Sick tank, love the dimensions of it. Hows the light working out for you Greg? Looks very "windexy" but it could be the camera.
> 
> Great 'scape as well.


This is a camera ( I have no clue what I am doing) and it is to yearly to say how lights doing. In general there is the same distance from the fixture to the bottom and the middle of the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

mp40s...?
I know you wanna.


----------



## sig

Chromey said:


> mp40s...?
> I know you wanna.


No Sir. Seen several and they are much noisier than Coralias. Wife will complain. She sits 2' from the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Spectacular tank, I was very lucky to see the tank first and when I saw it I was shocked of how great it looks. Greg and his wife did a great job..
Congrats my friend now you can sleep welll


----------



## altcharacter

explor3r said:


> Spectacular tank, I was very lucky to see the tank first and when I saw it I was shocked of how great it looks. Greg and his wife did a great job..
> Congrats my friend now you can sleep welll


Yes, I'm glad you can sleep in your bed instead of your wife making you sleep in the aquarium


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Yes, I'm glad you can sleep in your bed instead of your wife making you sleep in the aquarium


That's true. With time going forward in your life together you will learn that making wife happy will repay you thousand time more 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

Chromey said:


> mp40s...?
> I know you wanna.


I agree with Sig on this one... They are the only thing you can hear on the tank...a continuous droning hum..


----------



## altcharacter

I saw this tank today and it was better in person of course. Very stunning tank and I'm really happy that you have it Greg.


----------



## sig

*More pictures*

Alex was so kind to visit me with the camera. Thank you















*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

Very, VERY nice! Love the low, sleek look of that tank.


----------



## altcharacter

Hay I visited you also!!!!


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Hay I visited you also!!!!


yes you do, but you brought just headache 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## do_0b

sig said:


> yes you do, but you brought just headache


LOL that actually made me laugh a little


----------



## darthvictor

It is beautiful!


----------



## pat3612

That tank is awesome I can only dream


----------



## sig

Hi Pat, we were born to make dreams reality 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Who would have guessed 20 years ago when you were working in that Russian chicken farm that you would own a piece of the ocean!


----------



## Tristan

The tank looks great Greg! Did you just swap everything over in one go with an extra 30 gallons of fresh water?

We want to do that but making up the 175 gallon difference in water will be a little hard...


----------



## sig

Tristan said:


> The tank looks great Greg! Did you just swap everything over in one go with an extra 30 gallons of fresh water?
> 
> We want to do that but making up the 175 gallon difference in water will be a little hard...


Yes, it took 10 hours and ~50G of the new water. Everything survived for now.
The sand went directly from the old tank to the new. I put old tank in 45 degrees with ~ 2" of the old water remained and using kitchen strainer picked up the sand. All dirty water remained in the tank, strainer with the sand was given to the wife and she washed it for a few seconds in the RODI >>> to the new tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

Holy crap Greg you suck at taking Pictures .
Alex... WOW great shots.

And the chicken joke killed me.

I still plan to sneak in some GSP, Im sure after a 60 of the Vodka, Ill be able to plant a few frags.


Once again Greg, Great tank, It make it even harder for me to wait for my 300


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Who would have guessed 20 years ago when you were working in that Russian chicken farm that you would own a piece of the ocean!


Thank you my friend. you even weren't not in the project yet by your parents, when I started to keep fishes and not less beautiful, but true they were FW 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris

beautiful tank Greg


----------



## rickcasa

Stunning! Do you enjoy the aquascaping part of starting a new tank? Imo, I think it's the best part and you're off to an awesome start. Personally, I agonize over finding that perfect angle and silhouette and think there's a bit of an art to it that demands a ton of patience. Please dont tell me you spent 5 minutes and just piled the rocks randomly the way I unload the dryer and it just happened to end up looking that nice.
That anemone looks so happy...gorgeous.


----------



## sig

rickcasa said:


> Please dont tell me you spent 5 minutes and just piled the rocks randomly the way I unload the dryer and it just happened to end up looking that nice.
> That anemone looks so happy...gorgeous.


Not 5 min, but around one hour and another 20 min later. When the tank is shallow and long, it is much easier to arrange and structure is more stable. No I can remove any rock in the structure and put it easily back

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee

Your tank looks awesome Sig! Love the aquascaping!!!


----------



## sig

teemee said:


> Your tank looks awesome Sig! Love the aquascaping!!!


thanks Margaret. Aquascaoing was done by wife. In order to prevent divorce, I allowed her to do it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

LOL, see, men CAN learn 



sig said:


> thanks Margaret. Aquascaoing was done by wife. I order to prevent divorce, I allowed her to do it


----------



## fesso clown

Thanks for the tour, PM me you email address and I will send you the photos. 
Jeff


----------



## sig

*latest images*

thanks to fesso clown for providing them





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Hay what about me? I drove him there!


----------



## carmenh

Awesome! 



sig said:


> thanks to fesso clown for providing them


----------



## bigfishy

Superb! 

I am catching up!


----------



## sig

*few latest images*



















*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

Needs more GSP!

Love the hammer coral in the bottom left. Is that branching, or all one skeleton, what type of beer do you drink (guess where I am going with these questions.... LOL)


----------



## altcharacter

He drinks vodka and also takes smokes as trade!
(p.s. he likes long hugs also)

I also think it needs more GSP


----------



## sig

J_T said:


> Needs more GSP!
> 
> Love the hammer coral in the bottom left. Is that branching, or all one skeleton, what type of beer do you drink (guess where I am going with these questions.... LOL)


sorry, it is one skeleton and I do not drink 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

If it ever drops a spawn, let me know. As for drinking, could have been coffee!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromey

DONT drink...? Im calling BS. Ive never met a russian that wont drink.

Most do like bigs hugs too though.


----------



## conix67

Truly awesome tank you got there Greg! You sure this is big enough for you? I can't believe I missed all these for so many months already... time flies.


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> Truly awesome tank you got there Greg! You sure this is big enough for you? I can't believe I missed all these for so many months already... time flies.


finally, we got you back to the forum. you are always welcome to visit.
There is PM waiting for you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Hay I was in your neighborhood the other day and I was going to stop in to see how the tank was coming but didn't know if you were home.


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Hay I was in your neighborhood the other day and I was going to stop in to see how the tank was coming but didn't know if you were home.


you could try...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

It's been a while. Any updates? FTS time yet?


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, looks stunning Greg! Great job with the tank - I especially like the three clowns in the last pic. So natural


----------



## cablemike

Tanks looking great. Can't wait for the frags to start. I'll be first in line.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, looks stunning Greg! Great job with the tank - I especially like the three clowns in the last pic. So natural


Thanks Eric. It looks good, because I was hearing what people like you advice
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

cablemike said:


> Tanks looking great. Can't wait for the frags to start. I'll be first in line.


All frags are gone Mike for now but will have a few soon
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Hey Greg, I remember we spoke awhile ago about not having shimmer and possibly adding LEDs for that effect and to eliminate shadow areas. Are you still considering doing that?


----------



## sig

wiseguyphil said:


> Hey Greg, I remember we spoke awhile ago about not having shimmer and possibly adding LEDs for that effect and to eliminate shadow areas. Are you still considering doing that?


No, I am not doing it. After starting the tank, I brought PAR38 from Alex to check if i can add them on the sides. The visual effect was not really nice.
Also, just one Par38 can not cover 27x12 area.

Now, I am really happy that I did not waste money for any additional lights to eliminate shadow areas.

I would not call them shadow ares, but would say just less lighted. Actually, I am happy now that I have these areas, since anemone, hammer, elegance and brain corals are doing perfect in these areas and they never were so good under direct light. Even SPS somehow grow slowly in these areas.

tank is 18" and light is 12" above water. Looks like it works well for all types of corals.

I was thinking to get 72" or 60 LED for the tank, but I will need ~ 2000 for the reasonable good light. These LEDs will consume ~ the same watts as my 6x54W T5.
Since I am and corals very happy with T5 and ....
for $2000, I will be able to replace my 6 bulbs yearly during 10years 

or with the current price of T5 fixture ~ 500(bulbs included) I can go and replace fixture every year for 4 years. I even do not know if i will have this tank in 4 years 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444

what a beautiful tank -- if it were mine I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## sig

zk4444 said:


> what a beautiful tank -- if it were mine I wouldn't change a thing!


everybody needs bigger tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

I think it needs to be bigger... 

Do i see a 400G in the future Greg?


----------



## sig

Chromey said:


> I think it needs to be bigger...
> 
> Do i see a 400G in the future Greg?


Probably, but I should find a new wife in this case and new should be daughter of millionaire

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

Already have the rich Wife part... Still not allowed my new tank yet LOL


----------



## df001

Greg, thanks again for the great price on the 10g, and wow your tank is spectacular. I cant wait for the day I have a tank like that.


----------



## sig

df001 said:


> Greg, thanks again for the great price on the 10g, and wow your tank is spectacular. I cant wait for the day I have a tank like that.


Thanks David, for sure you will have a nice tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## FrankS

I've been following the thread...you've given me inspiration! Beautiful tank.


----------



## sig

FrankS said:


> I've been following the thread...you've given me inspiration! Beautiful tank.


Thanks Frank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

